# Brioche Doughnut HELP



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello Chefs! After lurking on here for over a year I thought I’d make an account and see if anyone had some thoughts or guidance to help me out.

I’m opening a restaurant (1 month to go!) and brioche doughnuts are a specialty of ours. I’ve been working on this recipe since 2019, and it has gone through 3 professionals to make it work on a larger scale (2 with doughnut experience and our kitchen manager with dough experience and new to the fryer)

the original recipe is Thomas Keller’s
Brioche doughnut recipe from Bouchon Bakery cookbook - we’ve tweaked the recipe overtime and changed the way it’s made (handling of dough, etc) but the doughnuts seems to be getting worse! I want a nice light fluffy brioche doughnut. While I had a consistent crumb and size of doughnuts, the doughnut would be dense, not light and fluffy. After working through it with professionals, it is marginally fluffier (almost the same) but now there are inconsistencies, odd shapes, gas holes, weird holes in the crumb...

I am hoping someone could take a look and provide some guidance or thoughts to the below.

1. original recipe was the Thomas Keller brioche doughnut recipe. We moved from 100% bread flour to a 80%-ap/20% bread flour mix. We added diastatic malt (5 gms to 4x recipe). We decreased sugar then brought it back. Increased milk. We use SAF gold yeast. We add preferment (from previous days dough) which enhances flavour and makes dough slightly softer and not as stiff.

2. handling of dough has changed. Mixing in 40qt planetary mixer, butter is added to all ingredients at the beginning (consensus is that as a fried dough it doesn’t matter when butter is added), salt is added after shaggy dough ball starts. Then 1 minute at power 1, 2 minutes at power 2, then back to 1 until it window panes beautifully. Then proof in a bowl IN the proofer covered with Saran for about 40 min-1 hour, punched down and put in fridge overnight (roughly 18 hours). Then taken out in morning, almost immediately put through dough sheeter, rolled out to exact height, punched in doughnut cutters and proofed in proofer on screens for 30 mins, 10 mins on counter, then fried at 375 for 3.5 mins. The results are not consistent, odd shapes, holes in crumb, etc.

previously I followed Thomas Keller’s recipe instructions to a tee - mixed, added butter in after, salt after that. Then proofed on counter for 1-1.5 hours, punched down and envelope fold, then another 1-1.5 hours later I punched down and envelope fold and put in fridge. Next day I would pull out and let sit on counter for 30-40 mins, then put through sheeter, roll out, punch doughnuts, proof for 40ish minutes, fry at 345 until golden - I got a consistent crumb but doughnut was dense and got denser as it sat. Or it might be nice and fluffyish and get denser as it sat.
Issue is, if the restaurant is frying doughnuts in the morning, they have to retain fresh fluffy feeling throughout the day.

it’s possible, I know it is, I love doughnuts and have had them all over the world. I’m getting frustrated because 2 years after I started, I’m still working on this recipe, and as a “home cook” my researched ideas are often dismissed as just that, home cook ideas. However all of these tweaks have made the doughnut worse, not better. I’ve tried to reach out to various chefs online but it doesn’t seem that many people want to help, even with consulting (which I’ve paid thousands for already...) I still don’t have the perfect doughnut.

I’m hoping that anyone here might have some thoughts or guidance. This weekend I want to run through a few batches on my own and figure this thing out. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance for reading this!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Hopefully one of the pro bakers here can offer some useful baking advice. My question is why you discount your own researched experience. You are in charge and it's your show. If you think you have the answer or at least a worthy idea why allow it to be dismissed? 
I'd go back to the original Keller recipe and begin tweaking from the start with what you think will work. Only you know exactly what you are looking for. And of course you are writing down all the variations and their results, yes?
Did Keller's recipe stay fluffy all day? Why did you pick that recipe in particular and then change it? I ask because my only observation is that perhaps the bread flour provides more gluten structure and that might help the doughnuts retain their fluffiness while AP flour does not. IDK, just a guess.


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

chefwriter said:


> Hopefully one of the pro bakers here can offer some useful baking advice. My question is why you discount your own researched experience. You are in charge and it's your show. If you think you have the answer or at least a worthy idea why allow it to be dismissed?
> I'd go back to the original Keller recipe and begin tweaking from the start with what you think will work. Only you know exactly what you are looking for. And of course you are writing down all the variations and their results, yes?
> Did Keller's recipe stay fluffy all day? Why did you pick that recipe in particular and then change it? I ask because my only observation is that perhaps the bread flour provides more gluten structure and that might help the doughnuts retain their fluffiness while AP flour does not. IDK, just a guess.


Original Keller recipe did not stay fluffy, so we're trying to make it fluffier...


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

So I assume you're making Keller's doughnuts because at some point you decided it was the ultimate doughnut, right? At least it was at one point? If so, why did you tweak it in the first place? Why would you spend two years on one recipe? I think in a lot of ways you're overcomplicating things.

I was able to find Keller's recipe and I read through it. One thing that jumped out at me was the notation that the doughnuts DO get denser as they sit. Is that the problem you were trying to solve when you started tweaking the recipe in the first place?

Another thing that jumped out at me was the mixing time of 30 minutes. It's true that all the butter in a brioche dough makes it very slack and it's slow to come together on the mixer, but still, 30 minutes seems excessive. Also in most brioche doughs that I've made, the gluten gets developed before you add the butter and you only need to mix it for about 5 minutes after all the butter has been added. Another thing was it seemed like the dough spent a lot of time on the bench at room temperature. The letter folds don't make much sense to me either. Why do a letter fold when you're not incorporating butter like in a croissant? I've done brioche feuilletee, where you actually do laminate the dough with additional butter and it sounds like you're doing a laminating action with no additional butter, so I'm not seeing the point of it at all.

After puzzling over this, I decided to google further, and I found a blog post from a pastry chef that had actually worked for Keller and made those exact donuts many times herself. She posted a recipe and I noticed that her methodology was different and fits more what I would be inclined to do as well. She doesn't do any folding, the mixing time is cut in half, and most importantly, she pulls the dough off the mixer and onto a sheet pan to go in the fridge overnight. NO bench time. NO folding. It sort of confirmed my initial concerns. Here is the blog post: http://www.mandymaxwell.com/blog/brioche-donuts

The longer the dough is on the bench, the more time to exhaust the action of the yeast present in the dough. It's like your running your dough out of gas before you even get it in the fryer. You want to maximize the power of the yeast to get a nice fluffy donut. So my advice is pretty simple. Keep the dough cold, reduce the mixing time (you only need to mix it til it's developed and that will take less than 30 minutes I guarantee you), skip doing the letter folds, and take the dough from the mixer directly to the fridge. You're eliminating unnecessary steps, and the dough will be easier to handle. Also, revert to the original recipe and forget about the ingredient tweaks you have made previously. I would suggest following the instructions on Mandy's blog post and see how that works out for you. I would be inclined to trust the instructions from the pastry chef that actually made them. The bottom line though is that all doughnuts deteriorate in a pretty short period of time no matter what recipe you're using. There really is no substitute for a doughnut a few minutes out of the fryer......why do you think Krispy Kreme is such a popular doughnut? Because they're frying them all day. They're so good because they're so fresh.

Edit: one more detail I noticed: You said you moved from using 100% bread flour to and 80% bread flour/20% pastry flour mix. The Keller recipes I found call for using AP only, so I'm wondering why you did that as well.

Please report back. I'd like to know if I helped to solve your issues.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

briochelady said:


> Hello Chefs! After lurking on here for over a year I thought I'd make an account and see if anyone had some thoughts or guidance to help me out.
> 
> I'm opening a restaurant (1 month to go!) and brioche doughnuts are a specialty of ours. I've been working on this recipe since 2019, and it has gone through 3 professionals to make it work on a larger scale (2 with doughnut experience and our kitchen manager with dough experience and new to the fryer)
> 
> ...


Keller isn't a baker so ..... 
I worked at dunkin donuts 50 years ago, memory is foggy ...

Make brioche if you want brioche donut, no need to make big changes , 
just be aware you're losing butter and prematurely spoiling the oil.
Theres no need to weaken the flour, use straight bread flour .
Fresh cake yeast makes a difference, cold liquids, mix as normal brioche dough.
The ones I made blew up like balloons, I would use high gluten flour if I could get it where i am.
Make real brioche, no adding salt after the butter, where do they get this stuff from ?
Don't give it a rise in the mixing bowl, that isn't done anywhere by any baker.
Chill it as soon as its mixed, it will get the rise during the chill period, cover with plastic bag or damp apron to prevent crusting.
It sounds like first you have to make sure you're making brioche, then make a donut from it, with all the bizarre stuff going on in the method, its too weird.

Commercial raised donuts are just brioche but use shortening instead of butter.
8 oz shortening to 3 1/2lb bread flour.

Are you filling them?
Filling helps .
If no filling , dipped glazing would help.

I played around with some extra brioche dough a while back.
Do yours blow up like mine?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I've used Keller's recipe at work. 
Brioche dough needs to continue to knead after the addition of the butter. I'll turn the machine up a speed and allow the dough to slap around the bowl for 10 minutes or so. Like chef peon said, 30 minutes is a long time.
I also experimented with using cake flour in addition to bread flour and got better results.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

chefross said:


> I've used Keller's recipe at work.
> Brioche dough needs to continue to knead after the addition of the butter. I'll turn the machine up a speed and allow the dough to slap around the bowl for 10 minutes or so. Like chef peon said, 30 minutes is a long time.
> I also experimented with using cake flour in addition to bread flour and got better results.


yeh 30 minutes is burning the yeast up and overheating the machine.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

@briochelady .........so? How'd it go? Were we able to help, or no? Inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

So just for fun, I decided to make Keller's Brioche Donuts, since I've never tried that particular recipe before. I used the recipe posted by Mandy Maxwell, as referenced in my earlier reply, above. 

I followed the recipe exactly which is what I do before I decide if I need to futz with it. One thing I did notice is that the percentage of butter in this is higher than in my normal brioche recipe, so I will say that it did indeed take 30 minutes for the dough to come together on the mixer after all the butter was added, so for that, I apologize. 30 minutes sounded excessive to me based on my own dough, but for this one, it is necessary. 

What an outstanding donut! I understand why you like this recipe so much. And it pretty much had the same kind of shelf life as any other yeast-raised donut......about 8 hours for best quality. So given that.....I'm failing to see why you're claiming to have so many issues, and it seems to me all the changes you were making were indeed making a problem where none existed before. 

The donuts I made yesterday were wonderfully fluffy and soft, and the crumb even. Not dense in any way, and even 8 hours later, they were still pretty darn good. Sure, I made a small batch, but having fried hundreds of dozens of donuts in my career, there's no reason this wouldn't scale up well, or any need to handle it differently just because it's a larger batch. 

Did you know you can partially proof the cut-out donuts, then place them back into refrigeration to hold until you're ready to fry them? You can create a donut schedule in which you always have donuts in the fridge waiting to go into the fryer to serve a la minute. And it only takes about 5 minutes total to fry them. There is no beating a fresh fluffy donut, no matter what recipe you use. If you want to wow your clientele, I'd think small batches made a couple of times a day would work pretty well. And if your kitchen schedule only allows them to be fried in the morning, they are still outstanding 8 hours out of the fryer.


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

chefpeon said:


> So just for fun, I decided to make Keller's Brioche Donuts, since I've never tried that particular recipe before. I used the recipe posted by Mandy Maxwell, as referenced in my earlier reply, above.
> 
> I followed the recipe exactly which is what I do before I decide if I need to futz with it. One thing I did notice is that the percentage of butter in this is higher than in my normal brioche recipe, so I will say that it did indeed take 30 minutes for the dough to come together on the mixer after all the butter was added, so for that, I apologize. 30 minutes sounded excessive to me based on my own dough, but for this one, it is necessary.
> 
> ...


The question remains - when scaled 8x or 16x the original recipe, there seems to be an issue with fermentation/proofing. How does the process work when 16x, still allow to sit for an hour only? I don't know how to tell when bulk fermentation is done - I think it's giving us inconsistency in proofing and frying. And what DDT should I aim for?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

briochelady said:


> The question remains - when scaled 8x or 16x the original recipe, there seems to be an issue with fermentation/proofing. How does the process work when 16x, still allow to sit for an hour only? I don't know how to tell when bulk fermentation is done - I think it's giving us inconsistency in proofing and frying. And what DDT should I aim for?


In general the DDT (desired dough temperature), should be between 72F-78F. Brioche is higher though because of the long mixing time. Most likely you're looking at 82-85F.
You say there's an issue with fermentation/proofing......what is the issue? Or rather, how did you narrow your problems down to that? In regard to bulk fermentation, it's an important step, but less so with a rich dough like brioche. Bulk fermentation is key in developing flavor in lean doughs like sourdough, but not so much in brioche. In the summer, my kitchen, like pretty much everybody's, is very hot, so I would take the brioche off the mixer straight into the walk-in. I never noticed any difference in the outcome whether I benched it for an hour or if it went straight into refrigeration.

And whether you're doing 1 lb of dough or 50, the bulk ferment time is the same. Do you know how to calculate your water temperature?
Formula:
Desired Dough Temperature (DDT) = 78°F

Next, multiply the DDT by 3 (the number of variable temperatures other than water temperature that affect dough temperature: room, flour, friction).

78°F X 3 = 234°F. This is the Total Temperature Factor (TTF).

Starting with 234°F, the TTF, subtract the actual room temperature and flour temperature, along with the predetermined friction factor:

234
- 72°F (room temperature)
- 71°F (flour temperature)
- 28° (friction factor)
= *69°F (water temperature)*

Finally, I don't know where you're located so I don't know what type of climate you are in. Often higher humidity conditions affect doughs quite significantly. If you are in a warmer humid environment, it's advisable that your ingredients be very cold (except the butter which must be pliable). You can better control your final dough temperature that way.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

briochelady said:


> The question remains - when scaled 8x or 16x the original recipe, there seems to be an issue with fermentation/proofing. How does the process work when 16x, still allow to sit for an hour only? I don't know how to tell when bulk fermentation is done - I think it's giving us inconsistency in proofing and frying. And what DDT should I aim for?


Its getting away from you.
Excess dough heat can be controlled by scaling the finished dough into manageable chunks.

Bigger batches of dough have greater ratio of internal dough to skin, thats to say volume increases by the cube but surface area only increases by the square. So a bigger batch will generate more internal heat for the same amount of proof time, just cut it into smaller chunks and throw it on sheetpans.
I would chill overnite for complete temp control.

Its simple physics, think of the dough as balloon.
As you inflate the balloon the inside of the balloon increases in volume faster than the surface area ,
its non linear, x3 vs x2.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

retiredbaker said:


> Its getting away from you.
> Excess dough heat can be controlled by scaling the finished dough into manageable chunks.
> 
> Bigger batches of dough have greater ratio of internal dough to skin, thats to say volume increases by the cube but surface area only increases by the square. So a bigger batch will generate more internal heat for the same amount of proof time, just cut it into smaller chunks and throw it on sheetpans.
> ...


I agree with this. I was unsure exactly what your bulk fermentation problem was but I think @retiredbaker nailed it.


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

Go back to the original flour you were using and then see what's the largest batch you can make that meets your spec. What was the bread flour supposed to accomplish? I worked in France for more than a few years and I never saw anything stronger than T55 used for brioche. 

Also, put it straight in the 'fridge as I believe another poster mentioned.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

they're called milk cream donut in korea, same thing.
Watch the dough handling, chill as soon as its mixed.
These people could really use a duchess divider but never mind, as long as they're happy, bake on.


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you for all your advice and insight. I'm really at the point where I am going to be trying a new recipe. The recipe Mandy provides is not the original Thomas Keller recipe, it's her take on it. Either way, there's something wrong with what I'm doing in the commercial kitchen. My proofing always turn out wrong - even with a brand new proofer, there's issues with air pockets in the donuts.

But thank you for your thoughts. Discouraged over here.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

briochelady said:


> Thank you for all your advice and insight. I'm really at the point where I am going to be trying a new recipe. The recipe Mandy provides is not the original Thomas Keller recipe, it's her take on it. Either way, there's something wrong with what I'm doing in the commercial kitchen. My proofing always turn out wrong - even with a brand new proofer, there's issues with air pockets in the donuts.
> 
> But thank you for your thoughts. Discouraged over here.


Are air pockets really a deal-breaker though? If they are delicious otherwise, why does that matter? Maybe your quest for perfection is clouding your vision of the big picture here.


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

The reason air pockets are a deal breaker:

- The donuts tend to deflate when there's air pockets
- The shape of the donut becomes non-uniform making it difficult for glazes or frostings to stick properly
- Once glazed, sometimes the air pocket collapses causing a pool of glaze on top of your donut

It's not a quest for perfection, just a proper donut with crumb from top to bottom. If one or two donuts in a batch had an air pocket or two, that would not be an issue.


chefpeon said:


> Are air pockets really a deal-breaker though? If they are delicious otherwise, why does that matter? Maybe your quest for perfection is clouding your vision of the big picture here.


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

chefpeon said:


> Are air pockets really a deal-breaker though? If they are delicious otherwise, why does that matter? Maybe your quest for perfection is clouding your vision of the big picture here.


Chef
I am surprised at your comments here. As a chef you should be aware of quality, consistency, presentation and how the product needs to be.

Every donut should be within a range of consistency so that the customer does not need to wonder what happened to it.

This is the same for anything in a restaurant. And the business owner/chef should demand the highest quality of their products. It is the difference between making profit or closing your doors, especially in foodservice.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

briochelady said:


> The reason air pockets are a deal breaker:
> 
> - The donuts tend to deflate when there's air pockets
> - The shape of the donut becomes non-uniform making it difficult for glazes or frostings to stick properly
> ...


how do you divide the dough into individuals, 
roll dough out and cut rounds (circles) or...
portion by weight then ball them up.?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Aldente said:


> Chef
> I am surprised at your comments here. As a chef you should be aware of quality, consistency, presentation and how the product needs to be.
> 
> Every donut should be within a range of consistency so that the customer does not need to wonder what happened to it.
> ...


Hey, don't get me wrong.......I'm probably one of the most anal-retentive perfectionist chefs out there. I drive myself crazy sometimes with obsessions over details.

But after having been in this business for over 30 years, I learned there are things that matter and things that don't. I've always kept an ear out for customer comments at any opportunity. I've learned what they consider important because that's the key to sales. Sometimes the things I obsess over aren't the same things customers care about and that has helped me relax a bit. I always try to come as close to perfection as humanly possible, but I've also learned there are some things you can just let go. And I suggested as much when I responded to the air pocket problem in the OP's donuts.

I've gone above and beyond in trying to help, but unfortunately, I am out of ideas at this point. I don't think I could be of much more help unless I was actually there to see what's going on, because honestly, this shouldn't be that complicated. I've been able to troubleshoot nearly every problem in my career and I take it as a personal loss that I couldn't help here.


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

chefpeon said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong.......I'm probably one of the most anal-retentive perfectionist chefs out there. I drive myself crazy sometimes with obsessions over details.
> 
> But after having been in this business for over 30 years, I learned there are things that matter and things that don't. I've always kept an ear out for customer comments at any opportunity. I've learned what they consider important because that's the key to sales. Sometimes the things I obsess over aren't the same things customers care about and that has helped me relax a bit. I always try to come as close to perfection as humanly possible, but I've also learned there are some things you can just let go. And I suggested as much when I responded to the air pocket problem in the OP's donuts.
> 
> I've gone above and beyond in trying to help, but unfortunately, I am out of ideas at this point. I don't think I could be of much more help unless I was actually there to see what's going on, because honestly, this shouldn't be that complicated. I've been able to troubleshoot nearly every problem in my career and I take it as a personal loss that I couldn't help here.


Chef 
I totally respect that. If it's not a big deal and really doesn't affect sales and would be much more trouble than the outcome really matters, I'm with you. Let it go. 
But if it does matter it needs to be fixed. 
I think the baker should give it the good college try, then if in the end there is no way to prevent it, maybe try adjusting the icing consistency or experiment with the donut temp to find the right coating look. 
I also think your approach to customer concerns rather than your own is a great way to find out what's is critical. And the customer's opinion is what ultimately what matters. 
For me, as a customer, the donut flavor, freshness, and texture are what matters. As long as these are done right, the yeast reaction is not an issue and actually I love what the CO2 is doing. Give me more air pockets!!! It's live yeast, after all!


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

1. yep it can be fixed.
2. nope it doesn't really matter.
3. but if it bothers you, fix it.

if the dough is allowed to proof before handling it will develop pockets of weak and strong areas in the dough because yeast is a wild thing. Chill it immediately and it should roll as smooth as putty and proof evenly. It works for dunkies and thats good enuf for me.


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

retiredbaker said:


> how do you divide the dough into individuals,
> roll dough out and cut rounds (circles) or...
> portion by weight then ball them up.?


I roll the dough out and cut - I've tried the ball method and don't like the shape of them in the end


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

chefpeon said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong.......I'm probably one of the most anal-retentive perfectionist chefs out there. I drive myself crazy sometimes with obsessions over details.
> 
> But after having been in this business for over 30 years, I learned there are things that matter and things that don't. I've always kept an ear out for customer comments at any opportunity. I've learned what they consider important because that's the key to sales. Sometimes the things I obsess over aren't the same things customers care about and that has helped me relax a bit. I always try to come as close to perfection as humanly possible, but I've also learned there are some things you can just let go. And I suggested as much when I responded to the air pocket problem in the OP's donuts.
> 
> I've gone above and beyond in trying to help, but unfortunately, I am out of ideas at this point. I don't think I could be of much more help unless I was actually there to see what's going on, because honestly, this shouldn't be that complicated. I've been able to troubleshoot nearly every problem in my career and I take it as a personal loss that I couldn't help here.


the ring donuts have improved but now have this strange bubble that happens around the donut when frying. The Bismarck's are horrendous


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

something wrong fundamentally, I would just use a donut recipe.


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

retiredbaker said:


> something wrong fundamentally, I would just use a donut recipe.


I am using a donut recipe. I've tried different recipes, similar results in the Bismarck- hence it is not the recipe, it is the process


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

briochelady said:


> I am using a donut recipe. I've tried different recipes, similar results in the Bismarck- hence it is not the recipe, it is the process


is it a commercial recipe mixed in a commercial mixer ?


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

chefpeon said:


> So I assume you're making Keller's doughnuts because at some point you decided it was the ultimate doughnut, right? At least it was at one point? If so, why did you tweak it in the first place? Why would you spend two years on one recipe? I think in a lot of ways you're overcomplicating things.
> 
> I was able to find Keller's recipe and I read through it. One thing that jumped out at me was the notation that the doughnuts DO get denser as they sit. Is that the problem you were trying to solve when you started tweaking the recipe in the first place?
> 
> ...


----------



## sabra_1 (Jan 27, 2002)

I concur, Mandys recipe sounds about right.
I used Kellers Shortbread many years ago,I didn't rate it at all.


----------



## briochelady (Mar 25, 2021)

retiredbaker said:


> is it a commercial recipe mixed in a commercial mixer ?


Yes commercial recipe in commercial mixer, 40 qt planetary mixer


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

briochelady said:


> Yes commercial recipe in commercial mixer, 40 qt planetary mixer


As I wrote before , theres something fundamentally wrong, they don't look right.
Even ignoring the bubbling they don't look remotely like yeast raised donuts.
The sharp corners suggest the dough is either not proofed at all before going in the oil or the dough is way way too firm, it looks like fried cookie dough.
I would question the source for the recipe.
Try this commercial formula.

3 oz fresh yeast ( 1 1/2 oz dry), dissolve yeast in milk.
1 qt milk
8 oz shortening
6 oz sugar
3 lb 10 oz bread flour
8 oz eggs
1 oz salt.
Mix to a smooth dough. 
Tip onto floured tray, let relax at least 30 minutes.
Roll and cut, let proof before frying, time varies with ambient conditions.
Don't fry them until they look proofed. If you're using dry yeast it could take over 90 minutes to get moving.

If this doesn't work, get your cell phone out and make a video , post it on youtube because its something you're doing.


----------

